# jejeje



## gOgO

bonjour je suis nouvelle sur ce forum.
Je parlais sur msn avec une correspondante espagnole et elle a marqué à plusieurs reprises "* jejeje ok*".
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait ce que ça signifie? 
merci.


----------



## araceli

Bon soir:
C'est *hehehehe*


----------



## gOgO

merci beaucoup !


----------



## araceli

De rien.


----------



## avalon2004

Est-ce que l'expression 'jejeje' décrit le son qu'on se fait quand on rit?


----------



## araceli

Oui, aussi--> ja je ji jo ju = ha he hi ho hu.


----------



## beri

oui, les hispanophones sont bizarres.
Je pense qu'à la base, cette prononciation vient de ce qu'ils prononcent les "h" anglais comme leur "j". On peut donc penser que jejejeje vient de hehehehe en français (je ne pense pas qu'en anglais ça existe, je ne connais que hahahaha), mais avec la prononciation "empruntée" à l'anglais vulgarisé.


----------



## timpeac

beri said:
			
		

> oui, les hispanophones sont bizarres.
> Je pense qu'à la base, cette prononciation vient de ce qu'ils prononcent les "h" anglais comme leur "j". On peut donc penser que jejejeje vient de hehehehe en français (je ne pense pas qu'en anglais ça existe, je ne connais que hahahaha), mais avec la prononciation "empruntée" à l'anglais vulgarisé.


 
Si "hehe" existe en anglais, mais ce n'est pas si courant que "haha". Il existe aussi "tehe".

Edit - juste pour montrer, voici un message que j'ai posté l'autre jour -

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=172307&postcount=35


----------



## Artrella

timpeac said:
			
		

> Si "hehe" existe en anglais, mais ce n'est pas si courant que "haha". Il existe aussi "tehe".
> 
> Edit - juste pour montrer, voici un message que j'ai posté l'autre jour -
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=172307&postcount=35



Bonjour Tim, that is all I can say in French for the time being.

Have you said that there is a "tehe" word in English?  Meaning "he he"?


----------



## timpeac

Artrella said:
			
		

> Bonjour Tim, that is all I can say in French for the time being.
> 
> Have you said that there is a "tehe" word in English? Meaning "he he"?


 
Sí, exacto. no es tan normal que "haha", pero sí, existe. Me da la imagen de un niño que se cubre la boca riendo.


----------



## beri

timpeac said:
			
		

> Si, "hehe" existe en anglais, mais ce n'est pas si courant que "haha". Il existe aussi "tehe".


Ca se prononce hee-hee alors non? (car jamais entendu "hé-hé")


----------



## timpeac

beri said:
			
		

> Ca se prononce hee-hee alors non? (car jamais entendu "hé-hé")


 
Oui en effet. Ça rime avec "tea".


----------



## Artrella

timpeac said:
			
		

> Sí, exacto. no es tan normal que "haha", pero sí, existe. Me da la imagen de un niño que se cubre la boca riendo.




Merci, Timpeac!


----------



## rayb

Sur, "jejeje" a certainement la même signification que LOL an anglais.


----------



## rayb

rayb said:
			
		

> Sur, "jejeje" a certainement la même signification que LOL an anglais.


 
Sur MSN, j'ai voulu dire.


----------



## beri

timpeac said:
			
		

> Oui en effet. Ça rime avec "tea".


ah ben voilà! là on est d'accord 

*rayb*> pour moi LOL est plus fort que jejeje


----------



## rayb

beri said:
			
		

> ah ben voilà! là on est d'accord
> 
> *rayb*> pour moi LOL est plus fort que jejeje


 
En espagnol "jejeje" ne rime pas avec "tea".

Dàilleurs "jejeje" est employé sur la web pour dire: celà me fais rire 3 fois. Ce qui a exactement la même conotation que LOL = I laugh out loud.


----------



## Outsider

rayb said:
			
		

> En espagnol "jejeje" ne rime pas avec "tea".


Beri parlait de _tee-hee_ en anglais, je crois.


----------



## rayb

Outsider said:
			
		

> Beri parlait de _tee-hee_ en anglais, je crois.


 
La lettre "J" (jota) en espagnole se prononce avec un phonème venu de l'arabe, qui n'existe ni en anglais ni en francais. Je me demande, alors, comment "jejeje" peut rimer avec tea ou tee-hee.

D'ailleurs, en l'ocurrence, la petite gOgO demandait la signification de l'expression ""jejeje" sur MSN employee par sa correspondante espagnole. Pour moi, sans aucun doute,  "jejeje" = celà me fais rire 3 fois = LOL


----------



## Outsider

rayb said:
			
		

> Je me demande, alors, comment "jejeje" peut rimer avec tea ou tee-hee.


J'avais compris ça.


----------



## Gabriela Beltrán

There's also jijijijiji (shy laughing), and jojojojo (like Santa).


----------



## timpeac

rayb said:
			
		

> La lettre "J" (jota) en espagnole se prononce avec un phonème venu de l'arabe, qui n'existe ni en anglais ni en francais. Je me demande, alors, comment "jejeje" peut rimer avec tea ou tee-hee.


 
Dans le message 12 j'ai dit que l'anglais "hehe" rime avec "tea".

Mais de toute façon les mots riment en fonction de leur voyelle. Je ne dis pas que "jejeje" rime avec "tea" mais je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire avec l'histoire du "j" español. Ces mots rimerais ou pas en fonction de la réalisation de la voyelle "e" pas en fonction de la consonne.


----------



## rayb

Gabriela Beltrán said:
			
		

> There's also jijijijiji (shy laughing), and jojojojo (like Santa).


 
I do agree, but "jejeje" is the most popular and the question raised concerned the meaning of this particukar one,

In any case, The 3 of them are used exactly as LOL.


----------



## rayb

timpeac said:
			
		

> Dans le message 12 j'ai dit que l'anglais "hehe" rime avec "tea".
> 
> Mais de toute façon les mots riment en fonction de leur voyelle. Je ne dis pas que "jejeje" rime avec "tea" mais je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire avec l'histoire du "j" español. Ces mots rimerais ou pas en fonction de la réalisation de la voyelle "e" pas en fonction de la consonne.


 
Je suis desolé, les mots riment en fonction de leurs phonèmes et non de leurs voyelles. Un phonème resulte de la conjonction de une ou plusiers voyelles ou consonnes. D'ailleurs dans certain langues il y a des mots sans voyelles. En l'ocurrence, le phonème qu' accompagne la lettre "J" en espagnol est si remarqué qu'il n'est pas possible de le faire rimer en anglais ou espagnole.

Ceci dit, j'insiste que cette histoire de rime n'a aucune relation avec la question originale de gOg0 concernant la significatio de "jejeje" employée para sa correspomdante espagnole sur MSN.


----------



## timpeac

rayb said:
			
		

> Je suis desolé, les mots riment en fonction de leurs phonèmes et non de leurs voyelles. Un phonème resulte de la conjonction de une ou plusiers voyelles ou consonnes. D'ailleurs dans certain langues il y a des mots sans voyelles. En l'ocurrence, le phonème qu' accompagne la lettre "J" en espagnol est si remarqué qu'il n'est pas possible de le faire rimer en anglais ou espagnole.


 
Et je suis désolé mais ça c'est absolument ridicule. Les mots riment en fonction de leur dernière syllabe accentuée d'une voyelle plus, ou pas, une consonne.

En anglais cat mat sat that riment.
En français ceci mie vie riment.
En espagnol me te se sé de riment.

Entre les langue jeje (esp) les (fr) riment.

L'allophone de /e/ espagnol dans "je" n'est pas si touché par le phonème précédant "j" espagnol qu'il ne rime plus avec "les" français par exemple.

Selon ce que tu dis le mot espagnol "jejeje" ne rimerais avec aucun autre mot, ni en espagnol ni en français, sauf "jejeje"!


----------



## rayb

timpeac said:
			
		

> Et je suis désolé mais ça c'est absolument ridicule. Les mots riment en fonction de leur dernière syllabe accentuée d'une voyelle plus, ou pas, une consonne.
> 
> En anglais cat mat sat that riment.
> En français ceci mie vie riment.
> En espagnol me te se sé de riment.
> 
> Entre les langue jeje (esp) les (fr) riment.
> 
> L'allophone de /e/ espagnol dans "je" n'est pas si touché par le phonème précédant "j" espagnol qu'il ne rime plus avec "les" français par exemple.
> 
> Selon ce que tu dis le mot espagnol "jejeje" ne rimerais avec aucun autre mot, ni en espagnol ni en français, sauf "jejeje"!


 
Voyons, voyons qualifier les arguments de l'autre de ridicules ce n'est certainement pas à l'hauteur de ce forum. En fait, c'est beaucup trop facile de ridiculiser l'autre à fin de tout simplement cacher les lacunes de son propre argumentaire, que de développer une reponse cohérante. 

Ridicule ou non, les mots riment en fonction des phonèmes (et non seulement des syllabes) à partir de la dernière syllabe accentuée.

Je me permais de citer Wilkipedia, en espagnol à cet égard: 
Se denomina rima, del griego _rithma_, a la repetición de una secuencia de fonemas o sonidos al final del verso a partir de la última vocal acentuada, incluida esta.

Si la repetición es de todos los fonemas a partir de dicho límite, se denomina rima consonante; por ejemplo, en "Me ha salido un pareado / sin habérmelo pensado", la rima es consonante en -ado, porque se repite todo desde la última vocal acentuada.

Si la repetición es sólo de las vocales a partir de dicho límite, entonces se habla de rima asonante, como por ejemplo en "Más vale pájaro en mano / que ciento volando".

Bien sur, "jeje" en espagnol ne rime pas avec "jeje" en francais. En effet, les phonèmes concernés ont en espagnol ont une sonorité tout à fait differante qu'en francais.

Maintenant, "jejeje" en espagnol cést un mot multi accentué qui ne serait accepté dans la web que comme une exception gramaticale. Il n'empêche qu'avec les pauses correspondantes les rimes suivantes sont acceptables

je
je
je
coraje
salvaje
lenguaje

N'oublions pas la celèbre phrase de Louis Aragon à cet égard: "la poésie ce n'est qu'un excercise de la respiration"

Mise à part ca, il me semble que cette discusion c'est dejà tout à fait hors sujet.


----------



## timpeac

rayb said:
			
		

> Voyons, voyons qualifier les arguments de l'autre de ridicules ce n'est certainement pas à l'hauteur de ce forum. En fait, c'est beaucup trop facile de ridiculiser l'autre à fin de tout simplement cacher les lacunes de son propre argumentaire, que de développer une reponse cohérante.


 
J'ai dit que c'est ridicule parce que j'étais tellement étonné par ce que tu as dit. Je n'ai pas voulu offenser. Mais je dois avouer que l'ai aussi raccompagné par un argument tout-à-fait cohérent. Ce n'était pas juste insulter et se sauver.



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Ridicule ou non, les mots riment en fonction des phonèmes (et non seulement des syllabes) à partir de la dernière syllabe accentuée.
> 
> Je me permais de citer Wilkipedia, en espagnol à cet égard:
> Se denomina rima, del griego _rithma_, a la repetición de una secuencia de fonemas o sonidos al final del verso a partir de la última vocal acentuada, incluida esta.


 
Exacte. Pour répéter ce que tu as cité "la repetición de una secuencia de fonemas o sonidos al final del verso _a partir de la última vocal acentuada, incluida esta."_

Je suis d'accord avec ça. Pour "jejeje" espagnol "la última vocal acentuada" c'est le "e" à la fin et il s'ensuit, par ta propre définition, que le "j" n'est pas inclus, et donc n'a auncune influence sur la rime de la voyelle suivante.



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Bien sur, "jeje" en espagnol ne rime pas avec "jeje" en francais. En effet, les phonèmes concernés ont en espagnol ont une sonorité tout à fait differante qu'en francais.


 
Je n'ai jamais dit que "jeje" en espagnol rime avec "jeje" en français (qu'est-ce que c'est que ça de toute façon). Mais bien sûr "jeje" espagnol rime avec "les" français puisque les phonèmes _a partir de la última vocal acentuada _sont identiques.



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> Mise à part ca, il me semble que cette discusion c'est dejà tout à fait hors sujet.


 
Quelqu'un m'a demandé de préciser la prononciation de "hehe" en anglais, ce que j'ai fait. Pas tout-à-fait au sujet mais pas tout-à-fait hors sujet non plus (et une affaire de juste 2 messages de toute façon).
C'est toi qui l'a mis hors sujet quand tu as mal compris ce dont on parlait dans ton message 17.

En plus, je remarque que chaque fois que tu déclares qu'on est hors sujet c'est juste après avoir beaucoup écrit toi-même à ce sujet....


----------



## rayb

Je suis d'accord avec ça. Pour "jejeje" espagnol "la última vocal acentuada" c'est le "e" à la fin et il s'ensuit, par ta propre définition, que le "j" n'est pas inclus, et donc n'a auncune influence sur la rime de la voyelle suivante.

*Je suis desolé, "jejeje"  ce n'est pas un mot en espagnol, mais une repetition par trois fois du mot "je", qui en rigueur devrait s'écrire "je je je", mais qui les chateurs écrivent "jejeje". Bien sûr, à l'heure de prononcer "jejeje" en espagnol* *on doit faire la pause entre les trois "je". *

Mais bien sûr "jeje" espagnol rime avec "les" français puisque les phonèmes _a partir de la última vocal acentuada _sont identiques.

*En rime pauvre, "je je je", qui sont les mots à considerer, rime effectivement avec ".... les" comme tu dis. Mais en rime riche, pas du tout. En effet les phonèmes de "je" en espagnol et "les" en francais ont une sonororité completement differente.*

C'est toi qui l'a mis hors sujet quand tu as mal compris ce dont on parlait dans ton message 17.
 [/QUOTE]

*Effectivement, je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi vous avez introduit cette histire de la rime de "jejeje", alors qu'il s'agit d'expliquer le sens du terme "jejeje" employé par une espagnole dans un chat.*

*Je suis surpris, quand même, que la reponse à la question posée ("jejeje" = LOL) semble t'interesser moins que le reste.*

*Amicalement,*

*rayb    *


----------



## timpeac

rayb said:
			
		

> *Je suis desolé, "jejeje" ce n'est pas un mot en espagnol, mais une repetition par trois fois du mot "je", qui en rigueur devrait s'écrire "je je je", mais qui les chateurs écrivent "jejeje". Bien sûr, à l'heure de prononcer "jejeje" en espagnol* *on doit faire la pause entre les trois "je". *


 
Pas raison d'être désolé, je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas un mot. On peut toutefois le faire rimer.



			
				rayb said:
			
		

> *En rime pauvre, "je je je", qui sont les mots à considerer, rime effectivement avec ".... les" comme tu dis. Mais en rime riche, pas du tout. En effet les phonèmes de "je" en espagnol et "les" en francais ont une sonororité completement differente.*


 
Rime riche ou pauvre, c'est une rime selon ta propre définition, et selon ce que je comprends par une rime.


			
				rayb said:
			
		

> *Effectivement, je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi vous avez introduit cette histire de la rime de "jejeje", alors qu'il s'agit d'expliquer le sens du terme "jejeje" employé par une espagnole dans un chat.*


 Ça se voit puisque personne sauf toi n'a introduit cette histoire de la rime de "jejeje". Quelqu'un a demandé comment se prononce "hehe" en anglais, et j'ai répondu. C'est tout. Relis ton message 17 c'est la première fois qu'on mentionne la rime de "jeje" et c'est toi qui le dis.


			
				rayb said:
			
		

> *Je suis surpris, quand même, que la reponse à la question posée ("jejeje" = LOL) semble t'interesser moins que le reste.*


Non, ça ne m'intéresse pas moins du tout. Je n'ai rien d'autre à ajouter à ce sujet, mais je lis attentivement ce qu'en disent les autres. J'ai répondu à une question posée et je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de te contredire quand tu as dis qu'une consonne précédante peux tellement changer la qualité d'une voyelle suivante qu'elle ne rime plus avec d'autres mots avec la même voyelle mais une différent consonne précédante (ton message 19). Je maintiens que ça c'est tout-à-fait faux.


			
				rayb said:
			
		

> *Amicalement,*
> 
> *rayb *


 à toi aussi. Tim.


----------



## rayb

timpeac said:
			
		

> Rime riche ou pauvre, c'est une rime selon ta propre définition, et selon ce que je comprends par une rime.
> 
> *Pardon, j'aurais du être plus précis. C'est que j'ai voulu exprimer c'est que le mot "je" en espagnol ne peut pas être rimé en rime riche en anglais et en francais.*
> 
> Ça se voit puisque personne sauf toi n'a introduit cette histoire de la rime de "jejeje". Quelqu'un a demandé comment se prononce "hehe" en anglais, et j'ai répondu. C'est tout. Relis ton message 17 c'est la première fois qu'on mentionne la rime de "jeje" et c'est toi qui le dis.
> 
> *Je suis desolé, toute cette histoire de rime et de prononciation de "jejeje" c'étair dejà commencée bien avant mon post N° 17. En effet, si quelqu'un t'a demandé comment se prononce "hehe" en anglais, cést parce qu'il a été dit auparavant que "jeje" en espagnol se prononcait comme "hehe" en anglais. Vous avez alors allégrement conclu que "hehe" en anglais rimait avec "tea" En vous rappelat l'origine de la discusion j'ai vous est prévenu, naturellement que "jejeje" en espagnol ne rimait pas avec "tea" en anglais. *
> 
> Non, ça ne m'intéresse pas moins du tout. Je n'ai rien d'autre à ajouter à ce sujet, mais je lis attentivement ce qu'en disent les autres.
> 
> *Tu pourrais quand même donner ton opinion sur la reponse suggerée à la question posée*.
> 
> Amicalement


----------



## timpeac

rayb said:
			
		

> *Pardon, j'aurais du être plus précis. C'est que j'ai voulu exprimer c'est que le mot "je" en espagnol ne peut pas être rimé en rime riche en anglais et en francais.*


ok, je suis d'accord avec cette précision. 


			
				rayb said:
			
		

> *Je suis desolé, toute cette histoire de rime et de prononciation de "jejeje" c'étair dejà commencée bien avant mon post N° 17. En effet, si quelqu'un t'a demandé comment se prononce "hehe" en anglais, cést parce qu'il a été dit auparavant que "jeje" en espagnol se prononcait comme "hehe" en anglais.*


J'ai relu toute l'histoire et tu es le premier à parler de rime en relation avec la prononciation de "jeje" en espagnol. Personne n'a dit que "jeje" en espagnol se prononce comme "hehe" en anglais.


			
				rayb said:
			
		

> *Tu pourrais quand même donner ton opinion sur la reponse suggerée à la question posée*.


 Maintenant que je n'ai plus à préciser ce qu'est une rime, je vais y réfléchir! A bientôt Tim


----------



## rayb

timpeac said:
			
		

> ok, je suis d'accord avec cette précision.
> 
> J'ai relu toute l'histoire et tu es le premier à parler de rime en relation avec la prononciation de "jeje" en espagnol. Personne n'a dit que "jeje" en espagnol se prononce comme "hehe" en anglais.
> 
> *Desolé, encore, mais au post Nº 7 Beri a écrit :*
> 
> *"oui, les hispanophones sont bizarres.
> Je pense qu'à la base, cette prononciation vient de ce qu'ils prononcent les "h" anglais comme leur "j". On peut donc penser que jejejeje vient de hehehehe en français (je ne pense pas qu'en anglais ça existe, je ne connais que hahahaha), mais avec la prononciation "empruntée" à l'anglais vulgarisé."*
> 
> *J'ai seulement reagi pour m'inscrire en faux à l'égard de cette affirmation. *


----------



## timpeac

rayb said:
			
		

> *Desolé, encore, mais au post Nº 7 Beri a écrit :*
> 
> *"oui, les hispanophones sont bizarres.*
> *Je pense qu'à la base, cette prononciation vient de ce qu'ils prononcent les "h" anglais comme leur "j". On peut donc penser que jejejeje vient de hehehehe en français (je ne pense pas qu'en anglais ça existe, je ne connais que hahahaha), mais avec la prononciation "empruntée" à l'anglais vulgarisé."*


 
Je comprends ce que Beri dit ainsi - que les hispanophones ont emprunté "jejeje" de l'anglais "hahaha" en vulgarisant le "h" anglais en "j" espagnol et prenant le "e" français. (je ne dis pas qu'il ait raison, j'explique juste ce que j'y comprends) Il ne dit pas que "jejeje" se prononce comme "hehe" anglais. En fait, il ne pense pas que "hehe" existe en anglais.

De toute façon, tout le monde est d'accord que "jaja" en espagnol ne rime avec ni "hehe" ni "haha" en anglais.


----------



## rayb

timpeac said:
			
		

> Je comprends ce que Beri dit ainsi - que les hispanophones ont emprunté "jejeje" de l'anglais "hahaha" en vulgarisant le "h" anglais en "j" espagnol et prenant le "e" français. .
> 
> *En rigeur, Beri a dit que: "On peut donc penser que jejejeje vient de hehehehe en français , mais avec la prononciation "empruntée" à l'anglais vulgarisé."*
> 
> *Il est clair, donc, que c'est bien Beri et pas moi qui a parlé en premier de la pronociation de "jejeje" en espagnol, afirmant gratuitement que par ces origines ce terme se prononce comme "hehehe" en francais mais en vulgarisant le h à l'anglaise. Or, comme je l'ai signalé antérieurement, le phonème associé au mot "je" vient de l'arabe et ne trove pas son équivalent ni en anglais ni en francais.*
> 
> *Paradoxalement, au lieu de contester la fausse hypothèse de Beri, qui mène à confusion sur la question posée, tu t'es acharné  à discuter avec moi sur comment rimer "jejeje" prononcé en español avec des mots en francais ou en anglais, ce qui n'est pas relevant du tout à cet égard*.
> 
> *Amicalement*


----------



## timpeac

Je n'ai pas dit que personne n'a parlé de la prononciation de "jeje" ni de son origine. J'ai juste dit que c'est toi qui a parlé le premier de la rime que "jeje" fait. Ce qui est vrai. Ce que Beri voulait dire par ses mots ne m'est pas tout à fait clair, puisque c'est pas évident s'il voulait dire que c'était la voyelle ou la consonne qui venait d'un anglais vulagarisé. De toute façon je peux bien choisir moi-même les sujets qu'il m'intéresse de discuter, merci bien.

Ce que j'ai voulu discuter c'était le fait que tu as remarqué, sans que personne ne dit le contraire - 

La lettre "J" (jota) en espagnole se prononce avec un phonème venu de l'arabe, qui n'existe ni en anglais ni en francais. Je me demande, alors, comment "jejeje" peut rimer avec tea ou tee-hee.

2 points - Personne n'a dit que "jeje" rime avec tea ni avec "tee-hee" (ce que tu peux vérifier en lisant les messages). 
- Tu t'es demandé comment "jeje" peux rimer avec des mots étrangers et je t'ai répondu que pour faire rime la consonne précedante était hors de propos, ce que tu as éventuellement admit, bien que tu précises que tu voulais dire "faire une rime "riche"". OK.

Je me suis acharné à te parler tant que tu dis des choses que je sais qu'elles sont fausses. Si tu veux discuter avec Beri son assertation, vas-y, mais après tout ce que nous avons discuté il me semble que tu as mal compris ce qu'on disait avant ( il me semble que tu as interprété message 16 comme "jeje" fais rime avec "tea" bien que c'était le mot "hehe" en anglais qu'on disait qu'il rimait avec "tea").

Rayb, cette conversation va continuer à jamais parce que
-tu as commencé de parler de la rime que fais "jeje" avec d'autres mots, inclus les mots étrangers
-"jeje" rime avec les autres mots en français et en espagnol qui finissent par la voyelle /e/

et puisque je peux vérifier le premier avec mes propres yeux et que tu as admit le deuxième je ne vais pas en dire autrement.


----------



## rayb

timpeac said:
			
		

> Rayb, cette conversation va continuer à jamais parce que
> -tu as commencé de parler de la rime que fais "jeje" avec d'autres mots, inclus les mots étrangers
> -"jeje" rime avec les autres mots en français et en espagnol qui finissent par la voyelle /e/
> 
> et puisque je peux vérifier le premier avec mes propres yeux et que tu as admit le deuxième je ne vais pas en dire autrement.


 
Au moins de mon côté, cette conversation ne va pas continuer à jamais parce que je m'arrête là, tout en "donnant ma langue au chat"

C'est que je fais avec plaisir, d'autant plus que j'ai dejà pu faire valoir clairement les deux points qui m'intéressait: 1) "jejeje" dans un chat correspond à LOL; et 2) "jejeje" se prononce en espagnol en repetant 3 fois un phonème, venu de l'arabe, qui n'a pas d'équivalent ni en anglais ni en francais.

Le reste, ne mìntéresse guère. Sauf, certes, la préservation de l'armonie entre les forerors, en absence de laquelle il est impossible de dialoguer. 

Bien amicalement.


----------



## timpeac

rayb said:
			
		

> Au moins de mon côté, cette conversation ne va pas continuer à jamais parce que je m'arrête là, tout en "donnant ma langue au chat"
> 
> C'est que je fais avec plaisir, d'autant plus que j'ai dejà pu faire valoir clairement les deux points qui m'intéressait: 1) "jejeje" dans un chat correspond à LOL; et 2) "jejeje" se prononce en espagnol en repetant 3 fois un phonème, venu de l'arabe, qui n'a pas d'équivalent ni en anglais ni en francais.
> 
> Le reste, ne mìntéresse guère. Sauf, certes, la préservation de l'armonie entre les forerors, en absence de laquelle il est impossible de dialoguer.
> 
> Bien amicalement.


 
Je suis d'accord avec tout cela. A la prochaine, amicalement Tim.


----------



## beri

rayb said:
			
		

> "jejeje" est employé sur la web pour dire: celà me fais rire 3 fois. Ce qui a exactement la même conotation que LOL = I laugh out loud.



pour moi, LOL, c'est plutôt "je ris à gorge déployée", "hehehe" en français  est plus discret
ce n'est que MHO


----------



## rayb

beri said:
			
		

> pour moi, LOL, c'est plutôt "je ris à gorge déployée", "hehehe" en français est plus discret
> ce n'est que MHO


 
Justement, "jejeje" prononcé en espagnol a une sonorité à gorge deployée, qui vient du phonème "je" (il faudra peut etre, que tu demande à un hispanoparlante qui te prononce "je" pourque tu puisse remarquer la difference). Tandis que "hehehe" prononcé en espagnol a la meme sonorité qu prononcé en français.

Tiens, j'ai l'impresion d'avoir dejà entendu ça.... Mais, bien sur, je ne reprendrai pas le débat....

Alors, j'insiste "jejeje" = LOL. D'ailleurs, les "chateurs" en espagnol les utilisent indistinctement.

Langue aux "chateurs", alors? LOL

Amicalement. jejeje


----------



## piloya

Bonjour,

jejeje veut dire que la personne en ce moment était en train de rire. Ça s'écrit aussi jajaja, ou jijiji. Cela veut dire que cette personne t'a dit quelque chose de drôle.
Je m'excuse pour mon français.

Salutations,


----------



## rayb

piloya said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> jejeje veut dire que la personne en ce moment était en train de rire. Ça s'écrit aussi jajaja, ou jijiji. Cela veut dire que cette personne t'a dit quelque chose de drôle.
> Je m'excuse pour mon français.
> 
> Salutations,


 
La pregunta original era qué significa "jejeje" escrito por una española en un chat. Yo sostengo, or última vez en este hilo, que significa lo mismo que LOL.

Saludos


----------



## araceli

Buenas noches:

Bueno, creo que la pregunta original ya fue exhaustivamente comentada y, en consecuencia, cierro este hilo.

 Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------

